# nvidia geforce2 gts

## smtanner

I have an nvidia geforce2 gts card.  I think I have the drivers installed correctly, X starts at least.  When I run glxgears, I get about 1200 fps.  When I had suse installed, I would getting about 2500 fps when I would run gears.  Why the difference?  Is there some difference between gears and glxgears?  Would someone with a similar card please post their fps. thanks

----------

## Guest

I have a geforce 2, I installed the drivers changed my xconfig file and x stopped starting up. I am currious as to how i went wrong. its an AGP card, did i mess up my kernel configuration for agp? I havnt looked at it much. so i havnt had time to try very much. If anyone has any ideas thanks!

O the problem is that xserver starts up, but i get a blank screen. and the system is stopped no alt ctrl backspace or anything. thanks guys!

----------

## Guest

smtanner, you didn't by chance recompile the kernel did ya? or maybe reconfigure the x config file?

----------

## Curious

 *smtanner wrote:*   

> When I run glxgears, I get about 1200 fps.  When I had suse installed, I would getting about 2500 fps when I would run gears.

 

 I would advise you to check the colour depths of your X-Servers - are they the same?

Curious.

----------

## FINITE

I was the guest that posted the bit about the kernel and xconfig. That was ment for the other guest asking about startx and it not working.

----------

## Guest

I got it figured out, as i was posting the message, i realized i may have spelled something wrong in the config file. truth is i forgot all together " which closed the "nvidia" so, it was messing up server. i was at my friends so i couldnt really check it out. thanks for your time though.

----------

